# Help please rescue dog.



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I just rescued another dog from a crappy situation and he has what I was told is heat rash/hot spot all over his back end. I've never actually had a dog with heat rash so I'm not sure what it looks like but his hair is growing back really well. He was tied to a tree in a house and left to starve to death by the room mate of the girl that gave him to me. He's a Bull Terrier and the breeder of him is trying to get me his AKC papers. Poor guy is so frikken cute. Pictures soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

major props for rescuing! you really are making a difference.
heat rash can be alot of things. but a bath with mild soap would be a good starting point. preferably fragrance free. rinse super good.
follow with cold compress (not too cold). and considering the time of year, try to keep him in the shade and AC if you can.
a very small amount of aloe vera might be helpful. he will try to lick it off and that could make her sick. so i would only use it if you have a cone (which you probably do since you rescue on the regular).


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

JoKealoha said:


> major props for rescuing! you really are making a difference.
> heat rash can be alot of things. but a bath with mild soap would be a good starting point. preferably fragrance free. rinse super good.
> follow with cold compress (not too cold). and considering the time of year, try to keep him in the shade and AC if you can.
> a very small amount of aloe vera might be helpful. he will try to lick it off and that could make her sick. so i would only use it if you have a cone (which you probably do since you rescue on the regular).


Yea he's getting ready to hit the bath right now. So the full story now that I have a second to type.... I guess this girl shared a house with her husband and a room mate. They got their own property and moved out. The owner of the dog ended up moving to an apartment that couldn't take dogs so he tied the dog to a tree in the backyard and moved out. Never told his landlord or anything. When she got there the dog was emaciated and had almost no hair on his back end. She took the dog to the vet and the vet said it was hot spots and she has been treating it with NuStock (I'm gonna get some but I have to order it online and I didn't want him to have to wait if there was another remedy) his hair is growing back pretty well considering what she said he looked like and he has put on weight and looks fine. His coat is nice and shiny and she got him his shots. She was planning on keeping him but her Great Dane attacked him so he had to go. Poor dude has scars and little bite wounds all over besides the fact that his back end looks awful. He is such a cute dog too I can't imagine and she was told by the breeder that he gave $2,000 for the dog. The breeder wanted my phone number so she could get ahold of me for papers and to see how the dog was doing. I just don't get why somebody would just dump. He could've frikken died??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Is she itching the spots? Our pug got hot spots bad every year. You can put cortisone cream on her to help relieve itching. Can't wait to see pictures!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Oops. Thought he was a she I think they might have nustock at tsc. Have you looked there?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

you can get your vet to give him a shot for 'hot spots'
the only thing in the shot is peanut oil and vitamin b,
but it does work, 
plus if you could've give him a bath with oringal head and shoulders shampoo

that would've felt good to her


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

surfer said:


> you can get your vet to give him a shot for 'hot spots'
> the only thing in the shot is peanut oil and vitamin b,
> but it does work,
> plus if you could've give him a bath with oringal head and shoulders shampoo
> ...


I didn't know about head and shoulders :/ I used hypoallergenic tear free Johnson's baby soap. I figured it was about as gentle as I could get.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I like him! In your care hell be good as new in not time

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey have soothing sprays at walmart that will hold you over til the nustock comes in. I always wanted a bull terrier.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the help!! I've always wanted a Bull Terrier too lol. He's got such a great temperament especially for what he's been through. I can't imagine somebody just abandoning him. So sad!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I have always wanted one as well! How does he get along with the others?


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

there is some medication in the head & shoulders thats good for the skin or the other dandruff shampoo in the blue bottle, i forgot the name, begins with a d.

and actually i dont know if i noticed this this right, it looked like he had bare spots on his haunches, not saying it is, but that could be a vitamin deficency, and just getting him on a good regular diet may fix any problems


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

surfer said:


> there is some medication in the head & shoulders thats good for the skin or the other dandruff shampoo in the blue bottle, i forgot the name, begins with a d.
> 
> and actually i dont know if i noticed this this right, it looked like he had bare spots on his haunches, not saying it is, but that could be a vitamin deficency, and just getting him on a good regular diet may fix any problems


Yea the spots aren't as bare as they look actually there is hair definitely growing back there but yes he has several patches like that :/ poor dude.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Selson blue comes in the blue bottle. Unless u mean an off brand surfer....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I have always wanted one as well! How does he get along with the others?


Well walking from the truck to the house my step sons stupid mutt jumped right on him and he just laid down. We walked by and met everybody through kennels and his tail was just wagging. He's a really happy dog. Tail constantly wags and never gets the scruff up. SO FAR. He seems to like everybody in the house too but until he gets to my vet and checked out he's being quarantined from them. She said she took him to the vet and got his shots when she got him but you never know.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww poor guy! Good thing you rescued him, so sad.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Princesspaola21 said:


> So I just rescued another dog from a crappy situation and he has what I was told is heat rash/hot spot all over his back end. I've never actually had a dog with heat rash so I'm not sure what it looks like but his hair is growing back really well. He was tied to a tree in a house and left to starve to death by the room mate of the girl that gave him to me. He's a Bull Terrier and the breeder of him is trying to get me his AKC papers. Poor guy is so frikken cute. Pictures soon.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I sincerely hope you took a blacksnake whip to that room mate. Stories like that make me grind a molar flat.

You've gotten good advice so far on the heat rash............and he's a good looking boy , a tip of the hat to you Paola.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

OldDog said:


> I sincerely hope you took a blacksnake whip to that room mate. Stories like that make me grind a molar flat.
> 
> You've gotten good advice so far on the heat rash............and he's a good looking boy , a tip of the hat to you Paola.


Trust me I wish.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

So I gotta ask, you keeping it or placing it? Sounds like hashs interest was sparked. ...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> So I gotta ask, you keeping it or placing it? Sounds like hashs interest was sparked. ...


He's most likely going to live out the remainder of his long life here. The whole family fell in love with him. He is the most gentle dog. He has some dog bites on him that look a little infected so I gave him some antibiotics last night and he takes everything so politely lol. He bathes well, walks on a leash well, knows sit and stay. LOVES my kids. I mean on the verge of obsessed with him and isn't the least bit of aggressive towards anything. I always wanted one as a kid and then when I was in Mexico I got a really nice one but I couldn't take him with me when I moved back. We found one for sale since the locally but it was already pending sale. I left my number but they called me the next day and said he did sell. All I do is stay home and take care of kids and dogs anyway lol. He just adds to the collection.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

He looks like he might be a mini..How tall is ?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ive seen a video of a bull terrier working a bull. That thing got tosses around like a rag doll bur kept getting up amd coming back for more. I'd say he was "game"....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

APASA said:


> He looks like he might be a mini..How tall is ?


I don't have a wicket so I'm not sure but he's shorter than my female Buffy. He turned a year old in June. I'm trying to get the papers from his breeder and then I will know for sure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yeh.. theres some decent ones in mexico...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Eh... I'd clean em up, ... get a spay/neuter certificate from SPCA or Humane shelter, which is generally half price of normal... and post em up on craigslist  

Just best not to even get involved sometimes... to each their own though up:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> yeh.. theres some decent ones in mexico...


Yea I had a nice one. Well at least I thought he was nice. I have pics of him somewhere. His name was spike.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> yeh.. theres some decent ones in mexico...


Thats were the video I saw was from.


----------

